# Train layout pics gone!



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

I just found the digital camera that has all of the pics from my last layout. Its been in storage with my trains for 9 years. I put new batteries in it and it will not power up. BUMMER! I FEEL LIKE THROWING UP! Its an old digital camer with the phone jack to download pics. Does anyone know if there is someone who might be able to get the pictures out of this camera? I hope there is someone who can pull them out. Any advice or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

A friend of mine just told me that there is a camera shop in Flagstaff that might be able to extract them. I will give them a call tomorrow. I hope so.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A nine year old camera most likely has a removable memory card, take that out and read the pictures from that.


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

I think its 15 years old or more. It doesnt have a memory card. Its so old it doesnt have a USB, it has the round headphone style jack to plug in a cable to download. LOL, its OLD! Im going to call a camera shop today, if they cant do it i will call SONY and see what they say. I have learned a valuable lesson here, ALWAYS down load your documents to an SD card and print them out. Thanks for the advice, i wish it had a memory card. What the heck i will check it again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's the exact model of the camera?


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What's the exact model of the camera?


Dont remember, im at work, i will be home in a few hours. I will let you know. Thanks


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

Its not a Sony, its a Casio QV-70


----------

